# Additive question: rice



## shawneelynn (Oct 23, 2014)

Has anyone ever used Rice as an additive in soap (ground/blended or whole) or is that a bad idea?


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 23, 2014)

It looks like some have tried this...here is a link I found. Don't know if this wil help you or not.  I've not tried it myself.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=46789&highlight=rice+powder


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't see why it would be different than using ground oatmeal or barley. I would not use whole - whole rice grains are pretty big and hard. Maybe use rice flour or rice cereal baby food, unless you have a spice mill to grind it very fine?


----------



## Meganmischke (Oct 23, 2014)

Rice milk is nice in soap


----------



## shawneelynn (Oct 23, 2014)

I did see a cool easy recipe for home made rice milk. Would that be used in the water/lye or is it better to put it in the trace?


----------



## Meganmischke (Oct 23, 2014)

Either is fine definitely freeze it if you want to do a full swap.


----------



## SoapSap (Oct 23, 2014)

I have used a small amount of rice flour in my cold processed soap as a scent fixative.


----------



## Ellacho (Oct 23, 2014)

shawneelynn said:


> I did see a cool easy recipe for home made rice milk. Would that be used in the water/lye or is it better to put it in the trace?



Last year, I made the rice milk soap and  I followed the "Milk in Oil" method:

http://www.lovinsoap.com/2013/02/soaping-with-hemp-milk-milk-in-oil-method/

"In the “Milk in Oil” method…you make a lye solution with equal parts lye and water. Then you add another equal part milk to the oils before you add the lye solution. This prevents milk fat from burning in the lye solution. You also don’t have to go through the hassle of freezing your milk." from lovingsoap.com


----------

